# which ones



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

i am doing a discus tank and we are thinking about doing live plants in there but in baskets. which plants do you guys recommend they will need little light cause the discus needs little lighting as well. we are doing a bare bottom tank that is teh reasoning behind the baskets. and a few peices of drift wood. and i think we are going to try and find some fake mangrove roots that float on teh top of the water if tehy make it. any suggestions re welcome. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Java fern and Anubias should be attached to wood or rocks, so they'd be great for a barebottom tank. They also don't need much light.


----------

